# Lohnt sich ein Count Solo 3,4 für mich?



## SBr0ther (13. April 2020)

Moin Moin,

Wie ihr aus dem Betreff schon lesen könnt, stellt sich mir gerade die Frage ob sich ein Count Solo 3,4 für mich lohnt.
Eben zu mir mich kann man als wasch echten Anfänger darstellen da ich mich noch nie riesig mit sowas beschäftigt habe bis jetzt und zur Zeit auch nicht das nötige Wissen habe, aber es erlernen möchte.
Mein jetziges Bike ist schon gute 6-7 Jahre alt und es müssten diverse Reparatur bzw neu Anschaffungen erledigt werden (Mäntel, Schläuche und Gangschaltung neu eingestellt evtl. erneuert) diese als Beispiel. Es handelt sich um ein billiges MTB was ich damals für 400€ beim Internet Versender gekauft habe. Deshalb stellt sich für mich die Frage ob es sich lohnt es reparieren zu lassen, wo ich zur Zeit zu nein tendiere und eine neu Anschaffung vorziehen würde. Da stellt sich dann aber wieder die Frage welches MTB es sein soll, ich habe mich bei meinem Fachhändler vor Ort durchgearbeitet und mich im Rose Online Shop umgeschaut, wo ich dann beim Count Solo hängen geblieben bin da es preislich für mich in Frage käme und es denke für meine Ansprüche vollkommen ausreicht. Da es sich aber um eine gute Summe handelt wollte ich mal nach eurer Meinung fragen, ob sich das für mich lohnt oder ob ich ein anderes billigeres von einem anderen Hersteller wählen solle. Mein Einsatzgebiet für das Fahrrad wäre hauptsächlich bei mir im Wald auf den Wald wegen, im Gelände und ebenso hin und wieder für die Straße. Ebenso wäre ich interessiert mal eine Tour durch den Harz zu machen oder andere MTB Strecken welche es hier bei mir im Flachland nicht wirklich gibt.

Ich hoffe auf gute Vorschläge und freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Gruß SBr0ther


----------

